# side view of my buck



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are some side shots of my goofy buck.[attachment=1:35fle21j]left 012.jpg[/attachment:35fle21j][attachment=1:35fle21j]left 012.jpg[/attachment:35fle21j]


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

That is cool!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I like. 8)


----------

